# Nurture soap supplies molds



## evyjo (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if any of you professional soapmakers are using the nurture supplies wooden mold with sillicone liner. I got my eye on the 15 pound triple loaf mold. I'm just wondering if it would be harder to get a complete gel with it since the sillicone walls are heavy. 
Thank you for your answers!


----------

